
Man-Computer Symbiosis (1960) - sanqui
http://memex.org/licklider.pdf#8
======
state
"... to enable men and computers to cooperate in making decisions and
controlling complex situations without inflexible dependence on predetermined
programs."

Sounds like basically the opposite of the world we live in. Nice to see this
on the front page.

